# Is it OK to run the Dell update BIOS application in Windows Safe Mode?



## pcvchriskmg (Apr 6, 2009)

Hello and Thanks in Advance.

I am experiencing BSOD crashes and a buggy driver could be the culprit. Dell recommends updating the BIOS prior to the drivers.

http://forums.techguy.org/windows-7/982135-learned-source-problem-bsod-but.html

I checked Dell's website and the current BIOS for my machine is A08 and my system at present is A05, so maybe this should be done anyway.

The BIOS update is just a .exe file.and its description is "Dell Computer Flash BIOS Upgrade."

I am afraid to run the BIOS update in "normal mode" because of these persistent crashes. Who knows what state my computer will be in if it crashes/freezes during a BIOS update.

My computer runs fine in "Safe Mode." Would it be OK to update my BIOS through Safe Mode so that I don't have to worry about my computer crashing in the middle of the update? Does the computer care if this is done through safe or normal mode? Should I log in as an administrator to do this also?

If anyone has any advice, I am all ears. Thanks!

Chris


----------



## pip22 (Nov 21, 2004)

For the Studio 1737 model you don't run the BIOS update from within Windows at all, not even in safe mode.
It involves preparing a floppy disk and booting from that instead of booting into Windows.

The BIOS update is here: http://support.euro.dell.com/suppor...dateid=-1&formatid=-1&source=-1&fileid=365920

_Installation instructions_ are at the bottom, click the down-arrow against that item to expand it.


----------



## pcvchriskmg (Apr 6, 2009)

OK, yes you are correct. I need to copy the BIOS files to a floppy.

I don't have a 3.5 inch floppy on my computer. I didn't even know they made those anymore to tell you the truth. Do I need to find an external floppy drive and connect it via USB?

Can I copy the files to a bootable USB drive and handle the BIOS update that way?

Chirs


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Are you experiencing problems that would be fixed by updating your BIOS? If not it is not something to Just do so that you can have the MOST UP TO DATE bios. A bios flash gone wrong can and sometimes does make a motherboard unusable. Meaning that the computer would be junk.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Reading you thread that you linked to it is doubtful that this a bios problem.


----------



## pcvchriskmg (Apr 6, 2009)

I definitely do not think this is a bios problem, but I think it is a driver problem.

I attached a screen shot of info from my last crash.

My idea was to go through and update the drivers, but on Dell's website, they recommend making updates in the following order:

Update in this order

1. BIOS
2. Chipset Driver
3. Video Driver
4. Audio Driver
5. Network Driver
6. Other drivers


So I wanted to follow this recommendation.

I think now I'm going to update some of the drivers and not do the BIOS at all at this point as it is just too risky. I don't have much hope that updating the drivers is going to work, so I am pretty much expecting to re-install Windows over the weekend.

Chris


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Very wise decision. The BIOS is dangerous and most likely not the problem (though you should read the release notes to make sure).

If you post one of those dump files as an attachment, we may be able to find the problem driver for you.

I'd start with the network card, then graphics. Probably 90% of these, if caused by drivers, are one of those two. You might try the posted network card driver, and then if the problem remains, any updated driver that may have addressed the problem (from the card's manufacturer).

The chipset should be first, but the order makes no difference after that.


----------



## pcvchriskmg (Apr 6, 2009)

I have attached the dump files in a zip file from the last couple days. I pulled these from c:\windows\minidump

There are a couple different errors in there, but IRQL is the most frequent.

Also, I ran Memtest 86 last night for about 13.5 hours and everything seemed to check out, but I couldn't find any type of detailed report about errors. When I looked at my computer this morning the test was still going and it said 11 successful progressions with 0 errors. I am an inexperienced memtest user, however.

Is there any new informatio I can provide?

Chris


----------

